# Star Wars: Episode 7 - Erste Details zur Story aufgetaucht - Spoilergefahr



## Matthias Dammes (21. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7 - Erste Details zur Story aufgetaucht - Spoilergefahr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7 - Erste Details zur Story aufgetaucht - Spoilergefahr


----------



## Kaisan (21. Juli 2014)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir den neuen Star Wars-Streifen nicht spoilern, aber der Versuchung konnte ich dann doch nicht widerstehen - mal schauen, was draus wird, wirklich innovativ hört sich der Plot natürlich nicht an. Aber alleine schon für den Auftritt von Han Solo wird sich das Teil lohnen.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (21. Juli 2014)

Ich werde sie zweifelsohne alle gucken und lieben, aber wenn man das so liest dann ist der Plot, vorallem mit der Supermacht die eine Waffe zum Planetenzerstören entwickelt doch schon irgendwie billig xD


----------



## Triplezer0 (21. Juli 2014)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Ich werde sie zweifelsohne alle gucken und lieben, aber wenn man das so liest dann ist der Plot, vorallem mit der Supermacht die eine Waffe zum Planetenzerstören entwickelt doch schon irgendwie billig xD



Ja so sehe ich das auch


----------



## Wut-Gamer (21. Juli 2014)

Gut möglich, dass die neuen Filme allein durch die Anwesenheit von Han Solo besser werden als Episode 1-3 (auch wenn Harrison Ford inzwischen fast scheintot aussieht).


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Juli 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> (auch wenn Harrison Ford inzwischen fast scheintot aussieht).



Übertreib mal nicht 

Bezüglich dem Leak: Glaub ich nicht wirklich dran, dass es so kommt, klingt so überhaupt nicht nach Star Wars, besonders das mit der Hand glaub ich mal nicht im Ansatz dran


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Juli 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> besonders das mit der Hand



Das ist halt Lukes Hand, die ihm in Episode 5 von Vader abgeschlagen wird.
Die treibt seitdem im All umher.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (21. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist halt Lukes Hand, die ihm in Episode 5 von Vader abgeschlagen wird.
> Die treibt seitdem im All umher.



Na klar und hat auf wundersame weise etliche tausende Lichtjahre zurückgelegt. Wobei: wenn sie noch den Daumen austrecken kann, ist sie vielleicht per Anhalter gefahren...


----------



## Gast20180705 (21. Juli 2014)

klingt nach Sonnenhammer


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Juli 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Na klar und hat auf wundersame weise etliche tausende Lichtjahre zurückgelegt. Wobei: wenn sie noch den Daumen austrecken kann, ist sie vielleicht per Anhalter gefahren...



vielleicht hat sie auch einen Hyperantrieb für eineinhalbfache Lichtgeschwingkeit im Lichtschwert, mit dem sie den Kesselflug in unter 12 Parsec schafft


----------



## placeholder2 (21. Juli 2014)

Eine Hand (und Lichtschwert) würde doch beim Eintritt in die Atmosphäre und Sturz auf den Planeten verglühen.


----------



## Worrel (21. Juli 2014)

placeholder2 schrieb:


> Eine Hand (und Lichtschwert) würde doch beim Eintritt in die Atmosphäre und Sturz auf den Planeten verglühen.


Ach jetzt komm doch nicht mit Realismus - im Genre _Science Fantasy _ist eben alles möglich ...


----------



## Malifurion (21. Juli 2014)

Naja, kann sonst was für ne Hand sein. Luke, Vader, die Hand eines verschollenen Sith Lords. Der Plot klingt aber langweilig. Für mich klingt der Anfang eher wie Herr der Ringe: Man findet etwas (Ring, Jedi-Relikt) und macht sich auf die Suche dessen Ursprungs = Abenteuer. Langweiliger geht es nicht mehr. Für LotR ist das noch okay, die Inszenierung war Hammer. Aber für ein Star Wars? Man merkt doch, dass sich - insofern dieser Plot Stimmigkeiten aufweißt - nicht annäherend an Timothy Zahn's Versionen gehalten wurde. Bei der nicht bekannten Macht, wird es sich wohl um Überbleibsel der Imperialen Streitkräfte handeln - Bauem wohlmögl. Todesstern No.3, Modellmarke X1000 Plus. Mit noch mehr Laserstrahl. Ich will ja nicht alles in den Dreck ziehen, und ich will erst recht nicht behaupten, dass JJ keine gute Arbeit leistet, aber dieser vermeintlich gespoilerte Plot ist alles andere als Star Wars - es ist leere und ohnhin keine Mühe dahinter, wohl viel mehr die Gier nach Profit um ein Franchise noch mehr auszuquetschen, bis die Frucht keinen tropfen mehr rausrückt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Juli 2014)

Malifurion schrieb:


> nicht annäherend an Timothy Zahn's Versionen gehalten wurde



Ja gut, das war ja ohnehin klar, nachdem das alles aus dem Canon verbannt wurde.
Außerdem hätte man dann die alten Schauspieler nicht verpflichten können, weil die Thrawn-Trilogie ja relativ zeitnah am Ende von Episode 6 ansetzt.


----------



## DentonJC (21. Juli 2014)

placeholder2 schrieb:


> Eine Hand (und Lichtschwert) würde doch beim Eintritt in die Atmosphäre und Sturz auf den Planeten verglühen.



Nur das, was sich mit hoher Geschwindigkeit durch die Atmosphäre bewegt würde verglühen. Da ist schon eher die Entfernung von Bespin oder Yavin 4 bis nach Tatooine selbst in 30 Jahren unüberwindlich...

Vielleicht handelt es sich hierbei aber auch nur um einen Fake. In geschickter weise werden falsche Storydetails als Gerücht in Umlauf gesetzt, um die wahre Story geheim zu halten...


----------



## Enisra (21. Juli 2014)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Ich werde sie zweifelsohne alle gucken und lieben, aber wenn man das so liest dann ist der Plot, vorallem mit der Supermacht die eine Waffe zum Planetenzerstören entwickelt doch schon irgendwie billig xD



ja, wie Geschichte des ersten Teil, der aus 50% Dune und zu 50% aus The Hidden Fortress besteht
immer wieder Putzig wenn Leute Glauben der Lucas hätte sich das alles selbst ausgedacht



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Übertreib mal nicht
> 
> Bezüglich dem Leak: Glaub ich nicht wirklich dran, dass es so kommt, klingt so überhaupt nicht nach Star Wars, besonders das mit der Hand glaub ich mal nicht im Ansatz dran



Das tolle ist ja, das gab´s schon (mehr oder weniger) schon vorher:
The Glove of Darth Vader – Jedipedia.net – Entdecke Star Wars

wobei man bei solchen Sachen auch sieht, nja, es ist zwar schade total Tabula Rasa zu machen, aber nicht alles war Gold


----------



## SirThomas70 (21. Juli 2014)

ganz witzige Idee,die Hand von Luke,die Vader in der Himmelsstadt von Bespin  abgeschnitten hat,als Ausgangspunkt zu nehmen...mal abwarten,was draus wird.


----------



## Worrel (21. Juli 2014)

Die Story Ansätze lassen auf einige Logiklücken hoffen. Bin mal gespannt, wie viele meiner Vermutungen zutreffen werden.


----------



## Reaper1706 (21. Juli 2014)

Ich glaubs auch nicht wirklich! Wenn man sich mal die 6 Star Wars Filme ansieht, dann weiß man, dass nach dem Schriftzug immer die Kamera geschwenkt wurde und entweder Planeten oder Raumschiffe zu sehen waren und das wird auch bei Teil 7 nicht anders werden, weil genau das den perfekten Einstieg geben wird. Man muss den Zuschauer sofort wieder in das Star Wars Universum versetzen! Und das klappt eben am besten mit einem altbewährten Anfang.

Auf diese Idee sind die Filmemacher sicher schon lange gekommen, deshalb sollte dieser "Autor" einfach mal die Klappe halten und sich mit irgendwelchen Schrott zurückhalten! So wie oben beschrieben wird es never laufen!!! NEVER!!!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Juli 2014)

Reaper1706 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal die 6 Star Wars Filme ansieht, dann weiß man, dass nach dem Schriftzug immer die Kamera geschwenkt wurde und entweder Planeten oder Raumschiffe zu sehen waren



Genau so wird es in dem Leak beschrieben.
Man sieht die übliche Laufschrift, danach schwenkt die Kamera nach oben.
Statt eines Raumschiffs sieht man dann aber die angesprochene Hand, wie sie auf einen Wüstenplaneten zutrudelt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube nicht dass Lukes echte Hand gemeint ist. Wie sollte die denn nach dem Kampf in Ep. 5 - auf der Wolken(!)stadt - in den Weltraum gelangt sein?!

Ich denke eher das wird seine mechanische Prothese sein.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mich immer noch nicht damit abgefunden, dass das EU ignoriert wird  Wahrscheinlich werde ich das auch nicht.
Am meisten regt mich aber auf, dass ich trotzdem im Kino sitzen werde. Wahrscheinlich sogar in der Vorpremiere. Aber ich werde keinen Spass dabei haben, versprochen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juli 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich hab mich immer noch nicht damit abgefunden, dass das EU ignoriert wird  Wahrscheinlich werde ich das auch nicht.
> Am meisten regt mich aber auf, dass ich trotzdem im Kino sitzen werde. Wahrscheinlich sogar in der Vorpremiere. Aber ich werde keinen Spass dabei haben, versprochen


Fans sind Weltmeister im Selbstbelügen. Das ist aber keine Schande. ^^


----------



## MisterBlonde (22. Juli 2014)

Hier werden Gerüchte als "Details" verkauft. Auch nicht schlecht.



Malifurion schrieb:


> Naja, kann sonst was für ne Hand sein. Luke,  Vader, die Hand eines verschollenen Sith Lords. Der Plot klingt aber  langweilig. Für mich klingt der Anfang eher wie Herr der Ringe: Man  findet etwas (Ring, Jedi-Relikt) und macht sich auf die Suche dessen  Ursprungs = Abenteuer.



Nee, das klingt schon total nach "Krieg der Sterne". Der Aufhänger  damals war schließlich auch Luke, der Obi Wans Droiden fand und ihm  zurückbringen wollte. Der arme Farmersson, der plötzlich gefährliche Abenteuer bestehen muss. Das ist hier doch das nahezu identische  Grundmuster. Genauso wie die neue Superwaffe, die Galaxien auslöschen  soll, die eine Variation des Todessterns ist. Für mich klingt das so nahe am Ursprung, dass es entweder eine Kopie ist, oder Fanfiction.



Enisra schrieb:


> ja, wie Geschichte des ersten Teil, der aus 50% Dune und zu 50% aus The Hidden Fortress besteht
> immer wieder Putzig wenn Leute Glauben der Lucas hätte sich das alles selbst ausgedacht



Inwiefern sind 50 Prozent von Krieg der Sterne (der vierte Teil, nicht der erste Teil) aus Dune entliehen? Weil Tatooine ein Wüstenplanet ist? Und sonst? xD


----------



## SpieleKing (22. Juli 2014)

Lächerlich!!! Das klingt einfach nur lahm und nicht nach Star Wars! Zudem wiederspricht das gegen die gesetzte der Natur  Die Hand würde ohne Schutz beim eintritt in die Atmo verglühnen und das LW höchstwarscheinlich auch!


----------



## SpieleKing (22. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, wie Geschichte des ersten Teil, der aus 50% Dune und zu 50% aus The Hidden Fortress besteht
> immer wieder Putzig wenn Leute Glauben der Lucas hätte sich das alles selbst ausgedacht
> 
> Falsch, Lucas hat sich an Filmen wie John Carter orientiert die schon anfang des 20 Jahrhunderts erschinen sind und von dem Lucas ein Fan ist
> ...


----------



## Wamboland (22. Juli 2014)

Klingt nicht wirklich interessant. Vor allem will ich nicht verstehen das man dafür dann das EU zerschlagen musste.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Inwiefern sind 50 Prozent von Krieg der Sterne (der vierte Teil, nicht der erste Teil) aus Dune entliehen? Weil Tatooine ein Wüstenplanet ist? Und sonst? xD



Main/The Hero's Journey - Television Tropes & Idioms
deswegen

außérdem muss man dazu Dune gelesen haben


----------



## Spruso (22. Juli 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich hab mich immer noch nicht damit abgefunden, dass das EU ignoriert wird  Wahrscheinlich werde ich das auch nicht.
> Am meisten regt mich aber auf, dass ich trotzdem im Kino sitzen werde. Wahrscheinlich sogar in der Vorpremiere. Aber ich werde keinen Spass dabei haben, versprochen



Geht mir mit dem EU genau so. Nur werde ich konsequent sein und diesen Disney-Blödsinn boykottieren, obwohl ich eigentlich dem JJ seine Filme mag. Aber ich seh immer noch nicht, warum man da nicht was ums EU rum bauen konnte, Platz genug für Storys hätts ja gegeben.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2014)

och Leute, nich jammern, habt ihr euch mal das EU angesehen?
Da war halt nicht alles eine Thrawn-Trilogie und auch die Funktioniert Teilweise nur bedingt weil da zwischen RotJ und Erben des Imperiums Luke nur Eier schaukeln war, bzw. doch nicht nach den anderen Büchern

Das ist halt so ein Kuddelmuddel das man zwangsläufig irgendwo was widersprüchliches schreibt, z.B. was der Flohteppich auf dem Falken macht


----------



## MisterBlonde (22. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Main/The Hero's Journey - Television Tropes & Idioms
> deswegen
> 
> außérdem muss man dazu Dune gelesen haben



Das untermauert eben nicht Dein Argument, weil Dune nicht der Ursprung der klassischen "Quest" ist. Dein letzter Satz klingt etwas arschig. 5 Stichpunkte, die grobe Parallellen aufzeigen, kann auch jeder verstehen, der die Bücher nicht gelesen hat. Da Lucas "Dune" aber als Inspiration bezeichnet hat, vertraue ich mal auf seine Worte.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2014)

Dune ist eines der naheliegensden Beispiele in anbetracht dass das Buch wie Star Wars (und Avatar und so´n komischer Kinderfilm) auf dem Monomythos beruhen


----------



## simba572 (22. Juli 2014)

fuck. es liest sich sogar realistisch, 
von allem was man bisher gesehen und gehört hat...
passt das irgendwie


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Juli 2014)

Wenn das wirklich so ist, scheint der Plot wahrlich nicht gerade hervorragend. Aber Disney stet nunmal für familientaugliche Filme und besonders Kinder und jüngere Leute sehen sich Disneyfilme gern an. Das ist auch nichts schlechtes. Mein kleiner Bruder (8Jahre alt) freut sich tierisch auf den Film und ich werde ihn mir auch ansehen. 

Außerdem...es gibt genug Filme (und Spiele), deren Plot dämlich bis oben hin sind.


----------



## Enisra (23. Juli 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich so ist, scheint der Plot wahrlich nicht gerade hervorragend. Aber Disney stet nunmal für familientaugliche Filme und besonders Kinder und jüngere Leute sehen sich Disneyfilme gern an.



ja, besonders Kill Bill, Die Braut ist echt ne super Disneyprinzessin 
Außerdem, mal ehrlich, Star Wars war doch noch nie für sein Gore oder andere Dinge bekannt weswegen der FSK 18 bekommen hätte


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, besonders Kill Bill, Die Braut ist echt ne super Disneyprinzessin
> Außerdem, mal ehrlich, Star Wars war doch noch nie für sein Gore oder andere Dinge bekannt weswegen der FSK 18 bekommen hätte



Das meinte ich damit gar nicht.  Aber Filme für die jüngeren Zuschauer stechen nunmal weniger durch einen interessanten Plot, als vielmehr durch andere Qualitäten hervor. Insbesondere bei Disney. 

Und ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass es da wieder so eine dumme Jar Jar Binks-Figur auftreten wird. Oder eine, die ähnlich dämlich ist.


----------



## Enisra (23. Juli 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das meinte ich damit gar nicht.  Aber Filme für die jüngeren Zuschauer stechen nunmal weniger durch einen interessanten Plot, als vielmehr durch andere Qualitäten hervor. Insbesondere bei Disney.
> 
> Und ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass es da wieder so eine dumme Jar Jar Binks-Figur auftreten wird. Oder eine, die ähnlich dämlich ist.



Ewoks?


----------

